# Rio Branco,Acre.Brazil!



## ewerton12 (Aug 26, 2011)

Rio Branco is a Brazilian city,capital of the state of Acre.Located in the valley of the Acre River in northern Brazil it is the most populous county in the state, with 305,954 inhabitants – almost half the state population, according to a 2009 estimate.










*1 Palace of Rio Branco*
Palácio Rio Branco por Luciano Pontes, no Flickr
*2*
Palácio Rio Branco por Franklin H Andrade, no Flickr

*3 Church*
Catedral N. S. de Nazaré por Franklin H Andrade, no Flickr
*4 Revolution Square*
Praça da Revolução por Franklin H Andrade, no Flickr
*5*
Praça da Revolução Cel. Plácido de Castro por Gigliane Pefrei, no Flickr
*6*

Praça da Revolução, Rio Branco - Acre por www.jorgeviana.com.br, no Flickr

*7 Catwalk Joaquim Macedo*
Passarela Joaquim Macedo, Rio Branco - Acre por www.jorgeviana.com.br, no Flickr
*8*
Passarela Joaquim Macedo por Agência de Notícias do Acre, no Flickr
*9*
Passarela Joaquim Macedo por Davi Sopchaki, no Flickr

*10*
Gameleira - Rio Acre brasil por EUGENIO COSTA, no Flickr

*11*
Calçadão da Gameleira por Davi Sopchaki, no Flickr
*12*
rio acre por ysnaica toria ka'o, no Flickr
*13*
Passarela por Thiago Marra, no Flickr
*14 Libray Marina Silva*
Biblioteca da Floresta por Davi Sopchaki, no Flickr
*15 Library Public*
Biblioteca Pública por Agência de Notícias do Acre, no Flickr
*16*
Biblioteca Pública do Acre completa 1 ano por Agência de Notícias do Acre, no Flickr
*17 Citizen Service Center *
Vista aérea da OCA (Central de Atendimento ao Cidadão), Rio Branco - Acre por www.jorgeviana.com.br, no Flickr

*18 *
OCA (Central de Atendimento ao Cidadão), Rio Branco - Acre por www.jorgeviana.com.br, no Flickr
*19 Old Market*
Novo Mercado Velho, Rio Branco - Acre por www.jorgeviana.com.br, no Flickr
*20 legislative Assembly *
Assembleia legislativa, fonte e obelisco por Davi Sopchaki, no Flickr

*21 Bridge JK*
Ponte JK sobre o Rio Acre por EUGENIO COSTA, no Flickr

*22 Unknown Civilization *
Geoglifos - Boca do Acre por Edison Caetano, no Flickr

*23*
Geoglifos do Acre por Agência de Notícias do Acre, no Flickr

*24*
Foto aérea de Rio Branco - Acre por www.jorgeviana.com.br, no Flickr

*25 Statue of Chico Mendes*
Estátua do Chico Mendes na Praça Povos da Floresta, Rio Branco - Acre por www.jorgeviana.com.br, no Flickr

*26 Arena da Floresta Stadium*
Arena da Floresta por Agência de Notícias do Acre, no Flickr

*27 *
Arena da Floresta. por Nilmara Almeida, no Flickr

*28 Park São Francisco*
Parque São Francisco-Rio Branco-Acre por Ewerton S. de Brito, no Flickr


*29*
Parque São Francisco-Rio Branco-Acre por Ewerton S. de Brito, no Flickr

*30*
Parque São Francisco-Rio Branco-Acre por Ewerton S. de Brito, no Flickr

*31*
Parque São Francisco-Rio Branco-Acre por Ewerton S. de Brito, no Flickr

*32*
Bandeira do Acre por Davi Sopchaki, no Flickr

*33 Maternity Park*
Portal de entrada do parque da maternidade por Davi Sopchaki, no Flickr 

*34*
Parque da maternidade por Davi Sopchaki, no Flickr

*35*
Parque da Maternidade por Rodrigo Vieira Soares, no Flickr

*36*
Parque da Maternidade, Rio Branco, Acre por Leonardo Vasconcelos, no Flickr

*37*
Rio Branco - Acre - Brasil por Jurandir Lima, no Flickr

*38 *
Rio Branco "gelado" por Diego Gurgel, no Flickr

*39*
Gameleira por hedercp, no Flickr

*Thank you very much visit Rio Branco*:banana:


----------



## ewerton12 (Aug 26, 2011)

Palácio Rio Branco por Leonardo Vasconcelos, no Flickr


----------



## ewerton12 (Aug 26, 2011)

Catedral Nossa Senhora de Nazaré - AC por Luciano Pontes, no Flickr


----------



## ewerton12 (Aug 26, 2011)

Park National of Serra do Divisor










Parque Nacional da Serra do Divisor - Acre 2011 por www.renatosoares.com.br, no Flickr


----------



## ewerton12 (Aug 26, 2011)

Serra do Divisor por Agência de Notícias do Acre, no Flickr


----------



## ewerton12 (Aug 26, 2011)

Serra do Divisor por Agência de Notícias do Acre, no Flickr


----------



## ewerton12 (Aug 26, 2011)

Serra do Divisor por Agência de Notícias do Acre, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

good


----------



## lucyhobby (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi,it's very nice to meet you here.Have a nice day!


_____________________________________________________________________________________
Rc Hobby|Rc Helicopter|Rc Helicopter Parts


----------



## ewerton12 (Aug 26, 2011)

Rio Branco por Gui Noronha, no Flickr


----------



## ewerton12 (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.orkut.com.br/Main#AlbumZoom?gwt=1&uid=17484727501839576221&aid=1&pid=1252810827563


Praça da Revolução por NatanPeres, no Flickr


... por Márcio James Caruta Geber, no Flickr

*Tourism *




































TOUR VIRTUAL NA POUSADA ECOLÓGICA SERINGAL CACHOEIRA 


*passeio náutico, com turista do sul *









*R. Gazzola apresentador na Record visitando a cidade por meio da empresa EME Amazônia turismo*









*Rally*









*Balonismo*























































*Rio Branco*


















*Peruvian Tourist /B]



















Eu gostei dessa empresa EME Amazônia, que tem pacotes turísticos como Balonismo, passeio náutico, city tour, pousadas ecológicas e etc..

by: Cassiano Marques, EME Amazônia, Pousada Ecológica Seringal Cachoeira .*


----------



## ewerton12 (Aug 26, 2011)

Palácio Rio Branco - Obelisco(Praça Eurico Gaspar Dutra) por Gigliane Pefrei, no Flickr


----------



## ewerton12 (Aug 26, 2011)

Palácio Rio Branco III por Rodrigo Vieira Soares, no Flickr


----------



## ewerton12 (Aug 26, 2011)

Untitled por Rodrigo Vieira Soares, no Flickr


----------



## neves29 (Nov 22, 2011)

E depois dizem que acre não existem shaushaushsauuahsuas


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

Acre existe
E sua capital é linda


----------



## ewerton12 (Aug 26, 2011)

Rio Branco - Acre por Agência de Notícias do Acre, no Flickr


Rio Branco - Acre por Agência de Notícias do Acre, no Flickr


Rio Branco - Acre por Agência de Notícias do Acre, no Flickr


Rio Branco - Acre por Agência de Notícias do Acre, no Flickr


Rio Branco - Acre por Agência de Notícias do Acre, no Flickr


Rio Branco - Acre - Brasil por Jurandir Lima, no Flickr


----------



## ewerton12 (Aug 26, 2011)

Passarela Rio Branco Acre Brazil por odairleal, no Flickr


Acre Solidário apresenta prestação de contas e agradece voluntários e apoiadores por Agência de Notícias do Acre, no Flickr


Acre Solidário apresenta prestação de contas e agradece voluntários e apoiadores por Agência de Notícias do Acre, no Flickr


----------



## ewerton12 (Aug 26, 2011)

Assembléia Legislativa - Acre por Márcio James Caruta Geber, no Flickr


Palácio Rio Branco por Luciano Pontes, no Flickr


----------

